# Good or Bad Idea?



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 20, 2009)

so i was thinking how we have all these churches and all these different denominations some that fall into orthodoxy some that fall into heresy. when someone comes to faith in Christ or is looking for a church but has little to no knowledge they are very confused on which church to attend. 

what if there was an organization that put it's seal on a Church after investigation (maybe yearly) to keep out heresy. i guess this would be akin to Grades on restaurants (A, B etc) 

this could be a horrible idea but maybe a good one... i haven't thought it though too well, what do you think? 

(i'm not interested in doing this... just curious if my thinking is right)


----------



## Skyler (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, but who watches the watchers? Who makes sure the organization has its theology straight?


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 20, 2009)

This is not all encompassing, but it is a good place to start: http://www.naparc.org/

This is cooperation (if you will) between many Confessional Reformed and Presbyterian denominations in North America; ideally, each of these individual presbyteries will be dealing with with problems in their own churches.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 20, 2009)

i guess it would sort of be like a Westminster divines type of group it would need to be a large group of well known theologians and able to keep each other accountable... maybe


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 20, 2009)

It could be a good idea but I don't know who would want that responsibility.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 20, 2009)

sjonee said:


> It could be a good idea but I don't know who would want that responsibility.



See above: NAPARC. The churches have that responsibility, and the different confessional denominations are working together to help make publicly known which ones actually are.


----------

